# Help! New barn name ideas?



## JumpingIndi2014 (Nov 29, 2016)

We’re in the process of buying our own piece of property with a barn and house. The idea is to give riding lessons, board, and run my equine massage therapy business out of the barn. We had previously decided on Braemont Stables as the name (My husband is Scottish and it is Gaelic for mountain/hillside, which we live in a very hilly part of middle TN), now the hubby isn’t liking it so much 🙄. So I’m back to the drawing board. We will be a predominately h/j and lower level dressage barn, and I would love to possibly even incorporate my first horse in the name? Her name is Lakota, which isn’t a great farm name, but she is a flea bitten grey thoroughbred and turns a beautiful silver in the summer time. My other two are Indian Summer, a palomino paint and Rumored Romance, a bay Belgian Warmblood/Arabian cross. 

Some of my ideas have been: 
Braemont Stables 
Sterling Farms/Stables 
Silver Hills Farms 

But that’s all I’ve been able to come up with. I’m looking for something classy and simple, yet original that will stand out from the rest of the Stables in the area. I’m usually better at this kind of thing but I’m just having a major brain fart!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Summer Romance Farm...
Lakota's Indian Summer Farm/Stable...
Indian Summer Farm for Special Horses...
Romance the Summer Farm/Stable/Barn...
LISRR Farm...

The hills of Tenn....beautiful country.
Wait till the leaves of fall change.:smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## JumpingIndi2014 (Nov 29, 2016)

We love it here! I’ve lived here almost my entire life, since I was 9. My husband moved here around 8 years ago.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont know what you' all will decide on a name but a freind of mine owns this place in middle TENN maybe you all can work with each other check em out good folks . :gallop:

willingheartfarms.com


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I like all those names! I live in Middle/Eastern (on the plateau) TN as well and put my roots down on a vacant piece of land I bought a few years ago and now have a barn, pastures and house. I went with Windsong Farms since it's a name I used to like since I was a child, and it's always windy/breezy up here hehe.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Braemont all the way! As a welshie I fully support the celtic twang! xD C'mon gaelic is dying, keep it alive!


----------

